# NAMAS  Course



## broo4909 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has taken the National Alliance of Medical Auditing Specialist test.  I seen them advertisement in the Code Edge last month and wonder if any one has taken the course and test. I have not been able to gather much information on this test.  If anyone has taken the class and test please share you thoughts. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 4, 2009)

I took the course in 2007 and passed the exam. Shannon is the instructor and she is VERY good. I highly recommend it. The cost is also very reasonable as well. Good luck


----------



## Icode4U (Mar 5, 2009)

*Excellent Course*

I took the course this year.  Freakin Fantastic!  Shannon is a great instructor, very inter-active.   Yeah!!!!

Problem is now what do I do with the knowledge.  My employer really does not care.


----------



## broo4909 (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks everyone 

How is the test format.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 9, 2009)

Multiple choice


----------



## msbrowning (May 22, 2009)

I took the test on Thursday and I passed. I would recommend the course to anyone!!

Excited,
Nikky, AAHA, CPC, CPC-P, CPMA


----------

